# Problema con gráfica de laptop



## DJ T3 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hola. Estaba jugando cuándo de repente se colgó todo, ni siquiera apagaba la pantalla al cerrarla, así que la apague desde el botón. Luego la enciendo, pero apareció desde que la enciendí hasta la pantalla de inicio de win(dónde la volví a apagar) rayas verticales principalmente en toda la pantalla. La dejé enfriar por si era exceso de calor. La prendi luego de un tiempo y hace lo mismo: desde que arranca, rayas, pero al aparecer la pantalla de bienvenida de win, se ve bien, pero no me reconoce la gráfica


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 9, 2012)

Si desde el encendido aparecen rayas entonces la grafica tal vez se haya dañado o simplemente desoldado algo y se imponga hacer un...... reflow? le dicen?

.-


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 9, 2012)

Estuve considerando eso, pero no me alcanzó para escribirlo en el mensaje anterior porque estoy con el móvil, y sólo permite 512 caracteres. Voy a probar con un monitor externo. ¿qué tan bien quedan después del reflow?.y ¿cuánto considerarían el precio máximo si lo llevo a que lo hagan?, ya que no dispongo de ninguna herramienta para hacerlo yo. Gracias


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 9, 2012)

La "ciencia" del reflow *sin una estación controladora de temperatura* adecuada, es una ciencia de medico brujo, como quedan? y bué..... no hay mas que leer los comentarios.... cruzá los dedos y listo, el tema es que entre tirarla y probar pociones mágicas es cuando se convierte en una posible opción.

No conozco a nadie que ofrezca estos servicios.

.-


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 10, 2012)

No entendí el fin de lo que quisiste decir, igual, gracias por comentar igual, siempre buscó información a pesar que haya hecho una pregunta en, por ejemplo, éste foro. Lo que queria hacerle no era reflow, como dije, sino reballing. Es que no me acordaba.
Agrego más información a ver si me pueden confirmar si tengo que hacerle lo citado:
La temperatura medida en el sensor del gpu, según el programa "Aida64", o algo así, siempre fue de 65C sin usar juegos, me falto medir en esa condicion.
Limpie las memorias



No puede ser la bateria tampoco porque no tiene, uso una fuente de pc, modificada según el foro. Golpes no, porque es parte de mí, a no ser que el/los dueños anteriores la hayan golpeado. Si puedo subir una foto, subo


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hola gente.

Acá les dejo unas fotos de lo que les conté.

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 15, 2012)

Cuando presenta rayas, pero aún enciende, es porque el chip grafico perdio la comunicación con la ram parcialmente, lo más seguro es que necesites hacerle un reflow, sí no tienes una estación de soldadura, puedes recurrir a la chamanería como dice en mi post de https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/solucion-fallas-recurrentes-equipos-hp-compaq-45954/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2012)

Movido al lugar correspondiente


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 15, 2012)

Si nos apoyamos en las imagenes posteadas, eso es corrupción en la memoria de video, coincido plenamente (110%) con *Ratmayor*.

.-


----------



## tiago (Jul 16, 2012)

Mmmmm...  Reballing o ... Reflow, si puedes mejor Reballing.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 16, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Movido al lugar correspondiente



Gracias 2M , cuando escribí en el foro, lo hice desde el celular(me anda muy mal el táctil), y buscar el tema correspondiente se me complicaba mucho .



Ratmayor dijo:


> Cuando presenta rayas, pero aún enciende, es porque el chip grafico perdio la comunicación con la ram parcialmente, lo más seguro es que necesites hacerle un reflow, sí no tienes una estación de soldadura, puedes recurrir a la chamanería como dice en mi post de https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/solucion-fallas-recurrentes-equipos-hp-compaq-45954/



Lo de la memoria debe ser tal cual lo decís , ya que en el programa AIDA64 (ex Everest), me figuraba el GPU tal cual es (*NVidia GeForce Go 6200*), pero en la memoria decía 64MB, y la mía es de 256MB.
(ya conocía ese post tuyo ratita, pero me da cosita darle tanto calor a un integrado tan delicado).

Muchísimas gracias a todos. 

Voy a ver si puedo juntar unos $$, y le hago un reballing (no se en dónde), ya que no me convence la idea de hacerle yo el reflow (tengo dicroicas de 300W para hacerlo, pero me da cosita...).

Gracias a todos!!!...


----------



## tiago (Jul 16, 2012)

Puedes acercar la dicroica poco a poco para que la temperatura no ascienda de repente, y acercarla hasta los 225 ºC si tu máquina cumple RHOS, si no, a 192 ºC. No sobrepasar éstas temperaturas

Lo digo porque el estaño sin plomo presente en las máquina RHOS tiene el punto de fusión en 219 ºC y el que no cumple RHOS, estaño con plomo al 40% funde a 183 ºC. Si tienes un tester de esos que llevan sonda tipo K para temperatura, puedes medir apoyándola en la placa a 1 m/m del chip más ó menos.


  Si te decides a hacerlo, te puedo dar algunos consejos para quitarte un poco el "yuyu"

Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 18, 2012)

Gracias Tiago, voy a ver, si no consigo presupuesto ni dinero para reballing, lo hago yo a lo que comentas.

Pero unas cosas, no tengo forma de tomar la temperatura (quizás algún arreglo con un NTC o PTC con el tester común se pueda hacer algo, o armar con algún LM). Las "dicroicas" que tengo, son en realidad dos Bi-Pin montadas sobre una campana reflectora de aluminio, simulando a ser una dicroica, ya que es de un juego de luces que necesitaba de esas, y de 300W no conseguía, y menos en 110V (éstas son bi-pin; 300w @ 110V, en serie, ya que tengo 220V en mi país). Tendría que ver cómo hacerlo sin usar un autotransformador, o poner la otra lámpara en algún lado oscuro....

Tiago, lo que decís es para hacer el "reflow", ¿no?, y ¿cómo compruebo lo del RHOS?

Muchísimas gracias a todos...

Saludos.

PD: Me causó el "yuyu"..Jejejeje...


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 18, 2012)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Gracias Tiago, voy a ver, si no consigo presupuesto ni dinero para reballing, lo hago yo a lo que comentas.
> 
> Pero unas cosas, no tengo forma de tomar la temperatura (quizás algún arreglo con un NTC o PTC con el tester común se pueda hacer algo, o armar con algún LM). Las "dicroicas" que tengo, son en realidad dos Bi-Pin montadas sobre una campana reflectora de aluminio, simulando a ser una dicroica, ya que es de un juego de luces que necesitaba de esas, y de 300W no conseguía, y menos en 110V (éstas son bi-pin; 300w @ 110V, en serie, ya que tengo 220V en mi país). Tendría que ver cómo hacerlo sin usar un autotransformador, o poner la otra lámpara en algún lado oscuro....
> 
> ...



Te comento que Ratmayor realizo un tutorial sobre tu problema visita-lo 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/solucion-fallas-recurrentes-equipos-hp-compaq-45954/
*!SUERTE¡*


----------



## tiago (Jul 19, 2012)

NTC ó PTC, no sé si aguantarán tanta temperatura.

Mira el tuto de Ratmayor y para lo que sea por aquí estaremos.
Las normas ROHS exigen a los fabricantes la ausencia de  contaminantes y metales pesados en sus productos, entre otras cosas. El plomo, por tanto, queda excluido.

Fíjate si lleva el logotipo RHOS en algún lado (Trasera) ó algún identificador de ausencia de plomo, algo así como "Pb free".

Dime que modelo es, no lo he visto.

Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 19, 2012)

pos este problema esta en toda la WEB 

AQUI y ESTE es el que mas me gusto posssssss que tu problema es mas de gasto que de pensar po-soN


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 19, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Te comento que Ratmayor realizo un tutorial sobre tu problema visita-lo
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/solucion-fallas-recurrentes-equipos-hp-compaq-45954/
> *!SUERTE¡*


Si, ya lo conocía hace rato, y lo comenté acá, gracias.


SSTC dijo:


> pos este problema esta en toda la WEB
> 
> AQUI y ESTE es el que mas me gusto posssssss que tu problema es mas de gasto que de pensar po-soN



Si, leí por todos lados luego de postear acá, para estar seguro, ya hace un rato que me enteré de lo del reflow y reballing (del por qué y para qué se hacía), y sabía que en cualquier momento me tocaría. Mas que nada, abrí éste tema para que me confirmen si era factible que la falla sea por la soldadura, y me orienten a qué y cómo hacer algo para solucionarlo. Gracias.



tiago dijo:


> NTC ó PTC, no sé si aguantarán tanta temperatura.
> 
> Mira el tuto de Ratmayor y para lo que sea por aquí estaremos.
> Las normas ROHS exigen a los fabricantes la ausencia de  contaminantes y metales pesados en sus productos, entre otras cosas. El plomo, por tanto, queda excluido.
> ...



No encontré nada de RHOS, ni de Pb... (el laptop fue un regalo, y sólo tenía el cargador, que no anda, y nada mas)

No encontré absolutamente nada de nada sobre éste laptop , igual si te sirve, te dejo el modelo.(Si encontrás el manual de usuario, te beso los pies... Bueno, no para tanto, pero te lo agradecería un montón).

*Packard Bell* - Easynote - R9760 (Serie R9). Éste es del 2006~2007 (creo), oriundo de España.

Características:
Micro: *Intel Pentium M (Dothan)* 2GHz
GPU: *NVidia GeForce Go 6200* de 256MB (la toma como de 64MB).
Memoria: 2 x 512MB (533MHz - DDR2 en Dual Channel).
Y otras cosas que no se si serán relevantes...

-----------------------------

Estuve por el centro de la ciudad, y fui a averiguar si hacían el reflow o reballing, y cuando le dije, no tenía ni idea de qué le estaba hablando , así que me dijo que lo mandan a una persona que lo suelda (osea, reflow), y me dijo que eran $600*!!! (500** porque le dije que sabía de electrónica, pero no tenía los equipos)..... 

Gracias a todos.

Saludos.

* 600 pesos argentinos = u$s 90,90 (a $6.60 en ésta fecha)
** 500 pesos argentinos = u$s 75,75 (a $6.60 en ésta fecha)


----------



## nocta (Jul 19, 2012)

Por menos de eso lo hacés vos. $200 de pistola de calor, $30 de flux, $10 de papel aluminio.


----------



## tiago (Jul 19, 2012)

nocta dijo:


> Por menos de eso lo hacés vos. $200 de pistola de calor, $30 de flux, $10 de papel aluminio.



Esa es la solución mas viable.

Proveete de una pistola de calor, (Las mejores son las prestadas), ya que dudo que la uses para algo mas, son artilugios que disponen de 2 velocidades 1ª) 350 ºC y 2ª) 600 ºC.

Algo de flux para BGA, un poco sólo para poner por los lados del chip, como se vé en la foto.

Papel de plata para cubrir la placa, ó cinta adhesiva metalizada de la que usan los frigoristas para unir los tubos flexibles de aluminio, con ésta quda todo mas compacto y los componentes bien sujetos en la placa (Pueden volar con el chorro de aire al fundir el estaño).

Vamos que ya casi lo tienes.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 19, 2012)

nocta dijo:


> Por menos de eso lo hacés vos. $200 de pistola de calor, $30 de flux, $10 de papel aluminio.





tiago dijo:


> Esa es la solución mas viable.
> 
> Proveete de una pistola de calor, (Las mejores son las prestadas), ya que dudo que la uses para algo mas, son artilugios que disponen de 2 velocidades 1ª) 350 ºC y 2ª) 600 ºC.
> 
> ...



Buenísimo, me están convenciendo.
Mañana tengo que comprar unas cosas en la tienda, y averiguo la pistola. _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-426927247-kit-30-stencilbase-90x90mm-aluminio-reballing-bga-estacion-_JM_, que venden un par de accesorios (Stencil) para reballing, sale $1000 (u$s 151 aprox.)...

El flux de Fogonazo(nunca lo hice), ¿sirve, o tiene que ser el original?...

Gracias gente!!!!....

Saludos


----------



## nocta (Jul 19, 2012)

Si no te vas a dedicar a esto, no vale la pena tanta cosa. Comprate una pistola de calor Gamma o algo así que salen $150-$200.
Yo uso el flux de Delta y funciona bien para estos menesteres. Tal vez otro sería mejor, pero si lo hacés bien, con ese va. Lo que sí, y es fundamental esto, compralo en jeringa y agregale el émbolo chico ya que sino vas a hacer un enchastre tremendo.
El papel aluminio lo conseguís en cualquier super.

Si podés o tenés, alcohol isopropílico no viene mal para poder limpiar después si se mancha algo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 19, 2012)

Jejeje... Bueno che, me exageré un poco, pero me empieza a interesar la idea de empezar a hacer ésto.

Veo qué es lo que se consigue acá en pistolas de calor. Vi una, pero no le llevé la punte (no le di importancia), ya que no necesitaba absolutamente nada referente al calor.

La pistola también sirve para ablandar plásticos y hacer algunas cosistas interesantes...Jejejeje...

Gracias..Saludos...


----------



## nocta (Jul 19, 2012)

Sísí, desde ya, pero por 5 gambas, mejor comprarte las cosas. De última, comprate una pistola de calor buena y ya.
Si te interesa y la vas a usar en un escritorio, comprate una estación de soldado y listo. Sale 1 luca, pero si vas a hacer eso, es una herramienta de trabajo ... de última, empezás con la pistola de calor y con el tiempo te comprás la estación.


----------



## tiago (Jul 20, 2012)

Como dice *nocta*, si le coges la práctica puedes obtener algún ingreso extra, haciendo reflow.

Si en algún momento te has planteado ésto, te recominedo que adquieras los materiales en consonancia a lo que vayas a hacer. Sólo arreglas el tuyo: Pistola de calor barata, papel plata y jeringuillita ó mojadita de flux que alguien te regale. Piensas arreglar mas: Pistola de calidad (No se queman) Bote de flux y estación de soldadura, que siempre te saca de apuros.

*Nunca *utilices flux de fontanería ó similares, contienen ácidos y acelerantes que oxidan y destruyen la placa

Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 21, 2012)

Gracias gente!!!...

Si, me lo plantee Tiago, pero por ahora no tengo el dinero para comprarme las cosas. Podría empezar con reflow con la pistola*, haciendolo con mi notebook, y por ahí, adquirir algunas placas descartadas para practicar.

¿Se puede hacer reballing con la pistola de calor, o tiene que ser una estación especial?...

Por ahora eso, cuando junte, me compro la pistola, y los vuelvo a molestar.....

Gracias, y saludos.

*Ya averigüe, y me sale $312, unos u$s 42,30, de marca algo así como FOX, o parecido, viene en un maletín, y 5 accesorios, de 50ºC a 600ºC, pero con una perilla, no tiene visor para saber el calor aplicado)


----------



## tiago (Jul 21, 2012)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Gracias gente!!!...
> 
> Si, me lo plantee Tiago, pero por ahora no tengo el dinero para comprarme las cosas. Podría empezar con reflow con la pistola*, haciendolo con mi notebook, y por ahí, adquirir algunas placas descartadas para practicar.
> 
> ...



Con la pistola puedes despegar el chip de la placa y volverlo a soldar, con muuuucha practica, y sobre todo con un termometro a termopar tipo "K".

Experimenta con placas "donantes", o sea de desguace. Pero lo principal es tener stencils ó plantillas de calor directo para el reboleo, y sobre todo las bolitas, una estación de soldadura es indispensable para el reballing, ya que con ella soldamos las bolas al chip.

Si no tienes recursos, te ves obligado al reflow, pero bueno, por ahí comenzé yo. Poco a poco, con tus trabajos te puedes costear una estación de soldadura y finalmente ...Hasta una máquina de extracción y soldado.

Lo importante es *comenzar*, dejar los miedos a un lado e iniciarse en algo que te puede llevar a ser un profesional.

Repara tu equipo y te sentirás vigorizado. 

Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 23, 2012)

Muy gratas palabras, Tiago.

Muchísimas gracias.

Tengo que cobrar algunos trabajos, y creo que llego para la pistola.

Gracias a todos por su buena onda, paciencia y colaboración.

Saludos.

PD: Voy a investigar lo del termómetro, y veo qué consigo en mi ciudad, cualquier cosa posteo...


----------



## nocta (Jul 23, 2012)

No conocés a nadie que venga para Buenos Aires? Sino, podés comprarlo y que te lo envíen por correo, en una de esas es más barato que comprar todo allá.
De última, yo conozco a alguien de allá aunque no lo veo muy seguido. Pero lo podemos charlar.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lamentablemente no conozco a nadie que vaya o sea de allá. 

Sería interesante lo que propones, pero habría que ver qué tanta es la diferencia (no me interesa el tiempo), porque no creo que lo haga por buena voluntad  .

Acá averigüé de una estación de soldado, con doble display(uno decía;"SMD rework", el otro no vi), con tres controles (la miré así nomas, pero decían; "Set", "Air", y el otro no me acuerdo, son tres potenciómetros), y está $1200 (unos u$s 181,80) con algunos accesorios.
Stencil no traían, así que no tengo posibilidad de conseguir para hacer reballing, por ahí en mercadolibre puedo conseguir algo (lo comenté en unos mensajes anteriores)....

De acá puedo mandar comisionistas, es lo único que me queda a mi alcance, o me voy en la bici hasta Bs. As.....

Por ahora lo que veo viable es la pistola que me sale $312 (unos u$s 42,30), por mi presupuesto (no estoy trabajando seguido, así que se me complica un poco)...

Muchísimas gracias Nocta, por tu interés en ayudarme, me sería de mucha ayuda la propuesta que decís... 


Saludos...


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 25, 2012)

Realmente veo difícil hacer un reballing decente con una estación de aire caliente, el calor no es uniforme y lo que puedes hacer es que el chip se llene de ampollas, esas estaciones yo las recomendaría para hacer reflow


----------



## nocta (Jul 25, 2012)

Si querés, hablamos y te compro las cosas y te las mando desde Liniers.

Yo generalmente y por un tema de cercanía, compro en Electrónica Liniers. Tienen buenos precios dentro de todo y no se abren de gambas con el tema garantía.
De última, podés empezar con una pistola Zurich, que no es buena, pero te va a servir como para hacer unos laburos suficientes como para conseguir algo mejor.

Desde ya, que el ahorro es algo personal, depende de cada uno. No lo digo por vos, pero hay que ver cómo uno encara los trabajos. Hay quienes compran en base al trabajo y otros que ponen todo su capital en algo que tal vez luego no resulte.
Yo que vos empezaría con una pistola medio pelo y si ves que resulta, con lo que te hacés con esa pistola, vas costeando algo mejor, como una estación de doble soldado (lápiz y aire, las Hony no son malas y salen $1000 aprox.).
Pensá que el flux no es caro y te sirve para varios trabajos. Mismo el papel aluminio y alcohol isopropílico. Sirven para varias cosas y no son caras.

Un saludo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 2, 2012)

Muchísimas gracias por su ayuda, opiniones y tiempo.

Todo me sirve para aprender, y quizás para animarme a algo de lo cual nunca hice.

Por suerte, para mi cumpleaños me regalaron una PC mucho mejor que el laptop que tengo. Igual la idea del reflow sigue en pie.

Estoy por ver si puedo entrar en un trabajo (ya que no estoy trabajando activamente con la electrónica), y si junto unos $$$, te aviso nocta (por cierto, tremendamente agradecido por la ayuda y colaboración, así como el ofrecimiento que no muchos hacen)...

Gracias a todos, disculpen la demora, pero no tenía internet (y estoy usando el poco crédito que me queda, hasta que me llegue la boleta)...

Saludos...


----------

